# is this E. belheri?



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

helo guyz, please help me id this plant i bought from lfs.i will plant this on my p tank. sory for the blurry picture i have.
thanks in advance


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

looks close but hard to say


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

looks like an amazon sword of some sort, most likely that is what it is


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

id listen to dippy haha he knows more than me


----------

